# Stacking of fire wood



## YFD797

Looking for help with NYS code for stacking of fire wood on residential property. How high, how far off property line. If any.


----------



## cda

NYS code, not sure what it says, but if based off of ifc

check 315.3 2009 IFC

315.3 Outside storage. Outside storage of combustible materials

shall not be located within 10 feet (3048 mm) of a property

line.

Exceptions:

1. The separation distance is allowed to be reduced to 3

feet (914 mm) for storage not exceeding 6 feet (1829

mm) in height.

2. The separation distance is allowed to be reduced

when the fire code official determines that no hazard

to the adjoining property exists.

315.3.1 Storage beneath overhead projections from

buildings. Where buildings are protected by automatic

sprinklers, the outdoor storage, display and handling of

combustible materials under eaves, canopies or other projections

or overhangs is prohibited except where automatic

sprinklers are installed under such eaves, canopies or other

projections or overhangs.

315.3.2 Height. Storage in the open shall not exceed 20 feet

(6096 mm) in height.

315.4 Storage underneath high-voltage transmission lines.

Storage located underneath high-voltage transmission lines

shall be in accordance with Section 316.5.2.

some may argure that the IFC does not apply to a house

not much in fire code to cover this, a man's home is his wood pile,

do you have a code enforcement dept??  sometimes they have rules on outside strorage.


----------



## north star

*$ ~ ~ ~ ~*

From the `06 IPMC, *SECTION 302 - EXTERIOR PROPERTY AREAS:*

*302.1 Sanitation. *

"All exterior property and premises shall be maintained in a clean, safe

and sanitary condition.........The occupant shall keep that part of the

exterior property which such occupant occupies or controls in a clean

and sanitary condition."

From *Section 302.5 - Rodent harborage:*

"All structures and exterior property shall be kept free from rodent

harborage and infestation.........Where rodents are found, they

shall be promptly exterminated by approved processes which will

not be injurious to human health.........After extermination, proper

precautions shall be taken to eliminate rodent harborage and

prevent reinfestation."

*$ ~ ~ ~ ~*


----------



## cda

STATE INFORMATION


----------



## cda

Chapter 3 - General Requirements


----------



## mtlogcabin

Fire wood is not rubbish

This may not apply per code in NY but iy is a good guidline

IWUIC

SECTION 607

STORAGE OF FIREWOOD AND COMBUSTIBLE MATERIALS

607.1 General.

Firewood and combustible material shall not be stored in unenclosed spaces beneath buildings or structures, or on decks or under eaves, canopies or other projections or overhangs. When required by the code official, storage of firewood and combustible material stored in the defensible space shall be located a minimum of 20 feet (6096 mm) from structures and separated from the crown of trees by a minimum horizontal distance of 15 feet (4572 mm).

607.2 Storage for off-site use.

Firewood and combustible materials not for consumption on the premises shall be stored so as to not pose a hazard. See Appendix A.


----------



## Mac

I believe FCNYS 315.3 applies, as CDA's post #2 quotes. As a general precaution to fire, neighbors and owners DO have a responsibility.


----------

